# Spread Your Wings Selka, Fly Free.....



## Jazz & Jules

Spread Your Wings Selka, Fly Free.....


----------



## paula bedard

Those are lovely. I know Deb will love them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

MJ, those are priceless. Deb will love them... I know I do.


----------



## Dallas Gold

They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## firedancer722

Oh how beautiful... i know Deb will cherish those images. 

Selka can run, play, and roll in the grassy hillsides all he wants now... he is pain-free and whole again.


----------



## MillysMom

Those are lovely. I burst into tears just looking at them. I feel like Selka was such a big part of the forum.


----------



## GoldenMum

What a beautiful tribute to Selka, you are a truly caring friend...just lovely!


----------



## Debles

Thank you so much MJ. They are beautiful.. I copied them to my photos.
I am missing my boy so much... can't stop the sobbing.
It just doesn't seem real that he can be gone. Gunner acts like he doesn't know what to do.

We did go outside for retrieves.


----------



## Augie's Mom

What a lovely tribute to Selka, such a kind gesture.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Sob away Deb, the hard part is just beginning for you now.


----------



## momtoMax

Lovely pictures, much love to Deb.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Deb, You have so many people that fell in love with your Selka, he was a very special boy. We were all lucky to have been a part of his life, which because of you and Dan was a wonderful life.

Jazz & Jules, what a great friend you are for Deb, just beautiful tribute!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

*Gunner will always have Selka as his guardian angel.....*


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Tears Deb, for Selka, for you, for the loss we all go through.... golden retrievers can so easily break our hearts.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How beautiful! Lots and lots of tears.... You are a wonderful person to make that for Deb, MJ.


----------



## Laurie

That's so beautiful........


----------



## coppers-mom

The sentiments and pictures are beautiful.

Deb, you were strong when you had to be and now can let go. The love we share is so wonderful, but the pain is intense when we have to let them go. 

Selka is painfree now and healthy and strong I believe. He is truly yours and Gunner's guardian angel.


----------



## Debles

Thank you everyone. MJ that is so beautiful! Thank you so much!


----------



## Karen519

*Mj*

MJ

That is so very beautiful!! Thank you.

Debles: I know what you mean everything does feel unreal. It still feels unreal about my Snobear and my Mom and Dad! Hoping Gunner gives you comfort.
How is Dan doing?


----------



## animallover

So very beautiful and thoughtful. RIP Selka


----------



## Debles

Dan is having a hard time. He had to go back to work today and he has a very big conference he is in charge of on Sat. He feels very torn about leaving me.


----------



## Dreammom

Godspeed sweet Selka...


----------



## amy22

Those pictures are beautiful. Sending love & prayers Deb...I am so very sorry. RIP Sweet Selka


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Debles

Poor Dan-I am sure he does feel torn, but tell him that you and Gunner will take care of one another and of course we are ALL HERE for you.


----------



## KaMu

Ohhh no ...Im so very very sorry for your loss. I understand Debles.


----------



## paula bedard

Poor Dan, He shouldn't feel bad...though that's easier said than done. My husband had to go to work later the same day also.


----------



## janine

Those pictures were beautiful....


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Just when I thought the tears had stopped ...


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel

Those are just beautiful and that last one just made me cry. Seeing Selka with his angel wings watching over his Gunner. Those eyes just shining with love. Deb my heart goes out to you and Dan.


----------



## Debles

Thank you everyone. A very tough day after a tough 6 weeks (that felt much longer in some ways , in others it went too fast)
Losing someone we love is always so hard even when we know they are in a wonderful pain free place.
I am so grateful he is no longer in pain but happy and waiting for me.


----------



## amy22

Yes Deb he is waiting for you. Sending hugs....


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Selka is no longer in pain and will wait for you at the Rainbow Bridge.
Give Gunner a big kiss and hug for me and please extend my sympathies to Dan.


----------



## MittaBear

I am so sorry for your loss. Those pictures are beautiful and I love the one where he's looking over Gunner - so sweet.


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so terribly sorry. The pictures are lovely and you, Dan and Gunner have a wonderful guardian angel in Selka.


----------



## jwemt81

Wow. I don't even know what to say. I'm never good with these types of things. I've been so out of the loop this summer since I haven't really been on here that much and I'm just catching up. I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Selka was an amazing Golden and he will be missed by everyone.


----------



## Mileysmom

Sorry for your loss...the pics are absolutely beautiful & very thoughtful. Many people here care for you & special prayers from another group, I am sure, have been extended not just today but for many days leading up to this..My prayers go to you...How very blessed are "we" to have had such loving partners watching over us from the very day we bring them home..our lives are never the same from that day forward. Wonderful thing to remember is that you both shared a love for each other...unconditionally.


----------



## Jamm

Deb, we have never really spoken before but i am SO sorry for your loss. I read through the posts this morning inbetween running around and thought of yourself and Selka all day. I had you both in my thoughts all night. I looked at Joey in his young puppyness and thought that maybe thats how Selka was feeling, while watching over you and your family. Im so very sorry for your loss<3


----------



## lgnutah

Deb (and Gunner)
I am so sorry to hear of Selka's passing.


----------



## Hudson

RIP Sweet Selka

Beyond The Rainbow


As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played, 
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade. 
I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free 
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity. 

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side 
Were meadows rich and beautiful -- lush and green and wide! 
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see 
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be! 
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new 
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do. 

I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright 
That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright Glow pierced the night. 
'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold 
And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold. 

For although we may not be together in the way we used to be, 
We are still connected by a cord no eye can see. 
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart 
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart.


----------



## Blondie

So very sorry to learn of your loss. Hoping you find peace and comfort in all of the loving support here reaching out to you.


----------



## z&mom

Bye for now, Selka. Have fun and lots of delicious treats at the rainbow bridge. 

Deb, so sorry for your loss


----------



## twinny41

Oh so sorry to hear that Selka lost his brave fight. He is at peace now after a much loved life. What more can we say. Thinking of you as I know how very hard it is.


----------



## lucysmum

It has taken me alot of courage to read about your dear boy. And I am so sorry to hear that dear Selka lost his fight.

He had a happy life. He was loved soooo much by you and your family, and by everyone on GRF. 

He is out of pain now and is safe. He is probably running and rolling about in the long grass with all the other angels who went before him.

I had so much that I wanted to say to you to try to ease your pain. But everytime I start to write, I start crying again.

Rest in Peace Selka. Have fun with all the other angels.

Hugs and kisses. (((xxxxxxx)))
Lucy and her Mum


----------



## Maxs Mom

Such a loved dog by so many. Rest in peace Selka, you are now pain free. 

Love
Ann


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh, I am so sorry. I truly wish you could have had more time with him, but there never seems to be enough time.

Run softly at the bridge, brave Selka


----------



## Debles

Hudson said:


> RIP Sweet Selka
> 
> Beyond The Rainbow
> 
> 
> As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played,
> I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade.
> I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free
> Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity.
> 
> I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side
> Were meadows rich and beautiful -- lush and green and wide!
> And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see
> Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be!
> My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new
> And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do.
> 
> I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright
> That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright Glow pierced the night.
> 'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold
> And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold.
> 
> For although we may not be together in the way we used to be,
> We are still connected by a cord no eye can see.
> So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart
> If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart.


Thank you Ann. That is beautiful. and thanks to everyone for your sympathy.


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Debles

Just bumping up!


----------



## Lilliam

OMG...I am so very, very sorry. I have followed Selka's news dreading to read this. I am so very sorry. I don't know what else to say. It seems so inadequate. My heart is breaking for you. 

Until you meet Selka again, may he have a bed amongst the angels.


----------



## Debles

I miss you so much baby.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

He had the sweetest, kindest, most expressive face. He was, and will always be, so very special.


----------



## janine

What a sweet picture of your boy. I hope you are doing ok this evening.


----------



## amy22

What a beautiful picture. Hugs to you Deb


----------



## Loisiana

The little I've gotten to know you through this forum Deb, I've realized what a kind and generous person you are. I don't know why it seems the best people suffer the most lost. I guess it is the price we pay for being able to share our lives for a time with our goldens. I'll be giving my guys an extra hug tonight in appreciation of the time I have with them, and you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

:--heart: :--heart: :--heart: :--heart: :--heart:


----------



## Debles

Thanks you guys. Hugs..


----------



## vrmueller

Selka had such an expressive face and spirit. I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Debles

Selka has an angelic face and so does Gunner.


----------



## Debles

Thanks Karen. Very different personalities but both very loving sweet and calm boys.
I hope we can find a calm puppy!


----------



## KellyH

Oh, Deb. I've only been on this forum a couple of weeks, since my darling Bridget went to the bridge on August 30, but you were SOO wonderful to me over her passing. Know that my heart aches for you as my own pain is so raw still. I'm sure Bridget will be among the first to welcome Selka at the bridge - because that's what Goldens do. Much love and hugs.


----------



## Debles

Thank you Kelly...my heart aches for anyone who loses their beloved golden because I know how gut wrenching it is. I miss Selka so very much.every minute. you know how hard it is. : (


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Keeping you, Dan, and Gunner in my thoughts and prayers. My heart just aches for your pain Deb, and I know Selka is now free and healthy once again. What a most precious boy, and he will be waiting with love until the day you will all be together again. Sending you much love, and prayers for God's peace in your heart.


----------



## Debles

Thanks Karen. I know we are not the only ones who have ever lost a beloved one of a kind golden but when it is YOUR beautiful golden boy, it feels like it. Just so devastated and still can't believe it is real. Our house is so empty, Gunnie feels it and looks sad.


----------



## Debles

Gunnie is sad.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Awwwwwwwwww, poor boy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Poor Gunner. He does look sad. When Toby died, both Jack and Mila mourned for a few days. I could tell they missed him because both of them would lie on the floor in the living room where Toby used to hang out. They never did that before or after.


----------



## Debles

Gunner has been lying where Selka laid also. : (
Breaks my heart even more.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom

Poor Gunner, he does look sad 
So sorry for the loss of Selka. Hugs to you and Gunner


----------



## Jamm

Aw poor Gunner  How old is he now?


----------



## Debles

Gunner is seven.


----------



## janine

That face is so sad....I wish I could pack up Chester and bring him to play with Gunner at your house. Murphy can stay here with DH he is my wild boy. Sending kisses for Gunners nose... xxxx


----------



## PeanutsMom

I'm so sorry for your loss! I hope you and Gunner are able to bring each other comfort


----------



## KatieandAngie

So sorry to hear about this. Our hearts go out to you, Gunner and the rest of those affected by Selkas passing.

Say hi to Katie at the bridge for us Selka.


----------



## goldensmum

So sad that Selka lost his battle, but I am sure that he will keeping watch over you all from the bridge.

Run free from pain, a young dog once again and sleep softly at night Selka


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Debles

I am so SORRY that Gunner is sad and I'm sure that Gunner misses his Best Buddy, Selka.


SMOOCH wasvery sad, too. She just laid around. Even though Smooch and Tonka don't have a Best Buddy relationship like she and Snobear did, I know she likes the little guy and they keep one another company.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Deb, I was on vacation last week so I'm just now seeing this. I'm so sorry you lost Selka. I know you did everything you could for him.


----------



## Swanolck

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Faith's mommy

sorry i missed this a few days ago, they are wonderful for that wonderful boy.


----------



## Debles

Love you baby and miss you so very much.


----------



## Karen519

*Selka*

Selka

You have the SWEETEST, KINDEST, face!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I was just thinking that same thing Karen.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I'm just getting caught up after being away and am so sorry about Selka. I know he is running pain-free at the bridge, but so missed here. My heart goes out to all of you.

RIP Selka...


----------



## Debles

Thank you . He was the kindest sweetest loving boy.


----------



## ggdenny

So sad. So beautiful.


----------



## Prov31

You and your family are in my thoughts. I always enjoyed reading about Selka. He was an absolutely wonderful boy. Go ahead and cry, because your loss is unbelievable. But go ahead and laugh at all of his goofy antics too. You were blessed to have him and he to have you.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up in Honor of Selka and for Gunner, Deb, and Dan.


----------



## Debles

Thanks Karen and everyone. I know I was so blessed to have had him for almost eleven and a half years. There is a big gaping hole in my life.

His ashes are ready, Dan is going with me to get them. They also give us a paw print. I have one in clay from when he was young. His ashes will go in a beautiful walnut box we have on an iron stand in our bedroom that holds Max's ashes too. I am going to get a gold plaque with his name an dates when I can stand to do it. It feels too final right now. Just thinking of his ashes tears me up.


----------



## mm03gn

Hugs to you Deb! I know getting the ashes will make things seem final...scary stuff. I hope that you can take some comfort in the fact that he will be home with you.


----------



## MelMcGarry

Please know that you are in my thoughts at this tough time. Peace and blessings to you. The love you have shown Selka is an inspiration to so many.


----------



## Merlins mom

Thinking of you Deb. {{{}}}


----------



## Debles

Thank you. I could not have done anything different. Even as I knew those last 24 hrs were our last together, I wanted to soak them up some how so I'd always have him with me. I miss him so very much. I can't believe it hasn't even been a week. It seems forever since I held him and felt his fur, looked into his beautiful eyes.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Deb, those first weeks after a beloved dog has gone to the Bridge are just a blur of pain. It takes your body a long time to get over muscle memory of getting two treats out of the jar, or stepping over a sleeping pup or whatever your routines and habits had been. I am so very sorry for your pain.


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

I am so glad that you and Dan are going together to bring Selka home.
I wish there was something I could say or do, to take away the pain.
How is Gunner doing today?


----------



## Debles

Gunnie is having a hard time. With his eye problems and all the storms we have had, he is more anxious. Dan is on vacation next week so I am hoping we can spend alot of time with Gunnie doing fun things.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I know......................


----------



## Allan's Girl

I wish I had something brilliant to say to help ease your pain, but I don't. All I can say is I'm sorry. Please accept some hugs from me and the girls.


----------



## Debles

Thank you all. We are home. We took Gunnie along. Our vet is so wonderful. Selka's ashes are in a black velvet bag with satin bows. His plaster cast pawprint is in a silk bag with black pawprints on it. I am going to hang it up with his puppy pawprint.
Next week we'll go have a gold plaque engraved with his name and dates for the walnut box. His ashes are with Max's now.

We also found out tonight that the vet assistant who came with him last Thursday- Her grandparents used to live in our house.- 24 years ago. We bought the house from them.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nothing much to say but you are always on my mind. ((HUGS))

Have A Good Night!


----------



## Debles

Missing you so much tonight baby. I see you everywhere. Walking down the sidewalk, rolling in the grass, jumping up when I start to get up from my chair. Playing your hide and seek game with your toys under the end table. Lying in my lap while I stroke your head and beautifiul silky fir.
They are good beautiful memories I treasure but they hurt so much right now.


----------



## Karen519

*Selka*

Selka you are so loved!


----------



## Debles

Miss you baby.. so very much.


----------



## Jamm

Hes with you deb, wherever you are and whatever you are doing hes there with you, watching over you smiling and tail wagging <3


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Selka, you sure have been busy since you left us for the bridge. Thank you for finding your mom, dad, and brother, a new pup for them to love. The other night when you were visiting your house Gunner was happy that you came to protect him from the big bad thunderstorms. Give your mom a little nudge the next time you stop by the house. She and your dad are missing you very much. Enjoy yourself playing with all the pups and rolling in the grass. I'm so glad you are feeling better. You are loved!


----------



## Debles

Thank you Cathy.. that was so sweet. I talk to him all the time.


----------



## Debles

Thanks Jamm. I felt him with me today and I felt everything is going to be OK.
Selka baby, I miss you so much and love you so very much!


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

Debles

I believe they are FOREVER with us and I talk to Snobear all the time-my neighbors already know I'm the crazy DOG LADY!!


----------



## Debles

Thanks Karen. I do the same.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I have Kimmey's box of ashes on a shelf in my living room. Every morning I go in there to open up the shades and tell her good morning.

I'm glad you are feeling Selka near you, Deb. I'm sure he is going to go along for the ride to pick up his new brother, Sasha.


----------



## Debles

Thanks Cathy. I will try to remember that. I have his picture hanging in the hall and every time I walk by I start to cry. It's just so hard.


----------



## Debles

Miss you every minute baby. I love you always.


----------



## firedancer722

Dear Selka...

I never got to meet you in person, but I know my soul has been forever changed because of you. Your spirit is so evident in all the pictures your mommy has of you... and I know it lives on in all your family. You certainly did a wonderful job bringing little Sasha into your mom and dad's life. And Gunner will grow to love him too. So, even though I never met you, I think of you often, and I know you are a special boy still working your healing magic in heaven. Now, go run and have a good roll in the grass.


----------



## Debles

Thank you Candace. Even though I know he is pain free and happy in Heaven, I miss him so much. It is almost unbearable at times. I am grateful for the years I had with him and for all of you, Dan, my girls, grandkids and the two new boys.


----------



## Debles

One month ago today my beautifiul Selka went to Heaven. I miss you every minute and will love you always and forever.


----------



## paula bedard

Morning Deb, Hugs on this sad anniversary. I hope you are finding more smiles than tears when you think of Selka today...he'd want you to.


----------



## Debles

I know he does Paula. I just miss him so much. I can't believe it is a month.


----------



## paula bedard

No, It doesn't feel like a month, it feels like yesterday.

I was emotionally exhausted, like you, when Selka passed. I still am a bit. I need to get outside, get some sunshine, and clear the cobwebs a little. Thankfully the weather is gorgeous this weekend. Maybe getting outside and enjoying some rays will help you feel a little better too...I hope so.


----------



## Debles

The boys and I have already had some time out in the beautiful morning. I am sure we will again this afternoon. Upper 80's. Dan will be giving Gunnie a bath so we need to get him dry.. he hates the dryer!


----------



## paula bedard

Glad you're able to get outside and enjoy this wonderful weather. I need to get outside too. I'm looking forward to daylight savings. These dark mornings are not helpful either.


----------



## Debles

We got through yesterday with only a few crying jags. I keep telling myself if Selka could endure what he did, I can endure losing him when I know he is now free of pain and waiting for me in Heaven. I know he wants me to enjoy Sasha or he wouldn't have sent him. : )


----------



## Karen519

*Debles*

*
I know you are right!!*




Debles said:


> We got through yesterday with only a few crying jags. I keep telling myself if Selka could endure what he did, I can endure losing him when I know he is now free of pain and waiting for me in Heaven. I know he wants me to enjoy Sasha or he wouldn't have sent him. : )


----------



## Debles

Thanks everyone. Every day gets better with less tears, I wish the knot in my stomach would go away. As the pain eases though, it feels like I am losing touch with him and that makes me even sadder. I never want to forget anything about him.


----------



## T&T

So sorry Deb 
Farewell ~ Sweet Boy ~ RIP
You are so loved


----------



## Debles

Steve made this for Selka:


----------



## Claire's Friend

Debles said:


> Thanks everyone. Every day gets better with less tears, I wish the knot in my stomach would go away. As the pain eases though, it feels like I am losing touch with him and that makes me even sadder. I never want to forget anything about him.


Wow . just this last week, I am no longer sick at my stomach all the time. I am starting to feel hope again. My body is very happy about this, but it makes my heart a little sadder. Glad I am not the only one. Hugs to you, Deb:smooch:


----------



## Debles

Thank you Susan Marie.. I wish the same for you.
Grief is such a rollercoaster of heartache, many tears, physical symptoms and as you reach acceptance :good memories.
I can talk about Selka sometimes now and smile without a searing pain but there are still many sobs and teary moments, missing my beautiful boy. Writing here helps but It also ignites so many tears.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just saw the picture Steve made for you of Selka. Great picture!


----------



## Debles

I love that photo of my boy. Just two months before he went to Heaven.


----------



## Hudson

The photo of Selka, Steve did is a wonderful way to remember him, that happy face and eyes. Bless him in heaven.


----------



## Debles

I thought of you with love today but that is nothing new
I thought about you yesterday and days before that too,
I think of you in silence I often speak your name
All I have are memories and your picture in a frame
Your memory is my keepsake with which I’ll never part
God has you in His keeping I have you in my heart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I love that Deb. It has meaning for many in my life that I miss.


----------



## janine

Selka had such a sweet puppy face...I love that poem too.


----------



## Hudson

Debles said:


> I thought of you with love today but that is nothing new
> I thought about you yesterday and days before that too,
> I think of you in silence I often speak your name
> All I have are memories and your picture in a frame
> Your memory is my keepsake with which I’ll never part
> God has you in His keeping I have you in my heart.


So beautiful Deb, Selka will be watching over you.


----------



## Debles

It's Carol's poem for her Beau. I stole it.


----------



## Debles

Six weeks tomorrow. Love and miss you baby.


----------



## Hudson

Thinking of you Deb,it is so hard to be without them, hope his memories can warm your heart.


----------

